# Cheapest place to buy Liquid Ferts



## nicksicle (Jul 18, 2010)

In particular, just wondering where you've seen Excel and Flourish and how much it is per bottle (and size bottle)

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want those specifically, mail order them, that's the cheapest. If you want substitutes, get the metricide from Bowers and the CSM+B from Aquaflora.


----------



## nicksicle (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks wheels! where would you recommend to buy from online?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaflora is online. They are a sponsor here.

Metricide has to be bought from a medical supply place. Bowers has a banner ad here. They are on Viking way in Richmond.

Aquaflora Store - Start Their website was on the fritz a while back, so you can PM them for what you want.

Bowers Medical Supply - home page


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest J&L. They recently started carrying the Seachem line.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just realized that you meant the Flourish line maybe. So as Stuart says, J&L is a good place, but I see they are only carrying the 500 ml size max. If you want big bottles for quantity discounts, get them from Your Canadian Discount Aquarium Supplies Specialists!! Filters, Water Pumps, Foods and more. or Aquarium Supply, Pond Supplies, Pond Liner, Pond Pump, Fish Supplies - Pets and Ponds but keep in mind the shipping cost (you can get J&L to ship to but you can just go to the store to pick up).


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know where your located but if your in the Vancouver area, Island Pets Unlimited in Richmond sells all the Flourish line, they've got a good range of sizes for each supplement too


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok that was stupid.... i just now see everyone's location! Again, Island Pets.. those guys are real good


----------

